# Amplificador de 100 watts



## gonchilb5 (Feb 20, 2009)

hola amigos del foro tengo una duda, quiero harmar un amplificador de 100 watts rms y me fije en estos circuitos http://home.eunet.cz/rysanek/tda7294.gif . Y en este de la página de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm . Y quiero saber en cual confiar.Yo creo que el primero va funcionar si osi y el segundo creo que no ya que varios hicieron ese circuito i no funciono....
bueno espero sus opiniones, desde ya muchas gracias.

pd: soy nuevo en el foro asi que si hice algo mal disculpen. ah y otra cosa en la primer imajen hay que agrandarla  para verla bien gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

Hola Gonchilb

El primero de los circuitos usa sólo un TDA7294, con lo que vas a tener alrededor de 50W de potencia. LLega a más, pero con una distorsión realmente grande.
El segundo, aunque provenga de pablin, funciona. Está tomado directamente del datasheet del TDA y llega a los 100W con un nivel de distorsión suficientemente bajo.
Armalo con confianza que funciona. 

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 20, 2009)

gracias san_cacho voy a ver si lo puedo armar.....pero una ultima duda el mute y el stand-by van conectados con el positivo de la fuente verdad?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

De nada, y sí, van conectadas a +V o a una voltaje controlado por algún otro medio.

Acá tenés el datasheet. Ahí está el circuito y mucha más información por si la necesitás.
Cualquier cosa, preguntá.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok gracias san_cacho disculpa las molestias pero tengo otra pregunta.... para hacer uno estereo nesecito una fuente de 40v y 10 A aproximadamente? y si le pongo dos bafles que contienen un woofer de 8 ohms y un tweeter me tira los 100 watts verdad?

desde ya muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda enserio.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

Para uno estéreo tenés que armar dos como esos de pablin. Cada uno se alimenta con +-25V y con unos 8A tenés suficiente para alimentar a los dos. Con 10A va a estar más cómo do el transformador.
Usá dos puentes rectificadores (10A o más) y dos juegos de condensadores (2*2200uf o más) separados en la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 20, 2009)

O sea la fuente de alimentacion debe ser de 25v y 8 amp? 

Digamos en el primario 220v y en el secundario con punto medio y 25v por cada ramal?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2009)

La fuente tiene que ser de +-25V y 8A como mínimo.
Para eso vas a necesitar un transformador de entre 18+18V y 20+20V (o 36V a 40V con toma central), que debe ser capaz de entregar alrededor de 150VA como mínimo (si nos ponemos ortodoxos, deberían ser 280VA). Eso se logra con cerca de 8A (versión ortodoxa, 15A).
De la salida del transformador vas a 2 puentes rectificadores (10A mínimo para la primera versión, 20A para la segunda), de cada uno a (por lo menos) dos condensadores de filtro (2200uf como mínimo, 4700uf recomendables y muchos más para los ortodoxos) y de ahí a los amplificadores.
Fogonazo armó  este tutorial para el diseño de fuentes. Leélo, te va a servir.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 21, 2009)

Gracias Cacho te debo una.

Una ultima cosa, los capacitores deben ser de 50v mas o menos y te queria preguntar cuanto me costaria armar uno estereo sin contar los parlantes ni gabinete.

Gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Los condensadores tienen que soportar un voltaje superior al de la alimentación, nada más.
Con 50V obviamente andan.

Con respecto al precio de un par de esos amplificadores, te voy a pasar un procedimiento infalible: 
1) Agarrás algo para escribir y algo sobre lo que puedas escribir.
2) Anotás todas las partes que vas a necesitar.
3) Vas a tu/s proveedor/es de confianza y preguntás los precios.
4) Sumás todo.  

O si no, entrás a las páginas de las casas de electrónica y te fijás los precios. Hasta tenés un Apartado de Proveedores acá en el foro para consultar online.
Si querés una estimación para nada exacta, unos $100 más el transformador, más el gabinete.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok gracias Cacho  


Cacho ya tengo los componentes, todo y se me presento una duda.....viste que de la fuente de alimentacion salen tres cables, bueno el positivo va al + el negativo al - y el del medio va conectado a la masa de los componentes ? y otra cosa el tda tiene proteccion contra cortocircuito.....significa que si hay un corto el tda se desactiva?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2009)

gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> ...de la fuente de alimentacion salen tres cables bueno el positivo va al + el negativo al - y el del medio va conectado a la massa de los componentes?


Coooorrecto.



			
				gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> ...el tda tiene proteccion contra cortocircuito.....significa que si hay un corto el tda se desactiva?


Coooorrecto, pasa a la gran final. 
Si hay un corto a la salida, se desactiva el integrado. Eso dice el datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Feb 27, 2009)

che cacho no me funca el amplificador el tda no se calienta.....pues conecte mal el puente rectificador de la fuente puede ser que se me alla quemado?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2009)

Y...
No tengo la bola de cristal (todavía) pero puedo asegurar que quizá sí y quizá no. No sé si se entiende...
No son Integrados muy fáciles de quemar, así que tenés una a favor.

Revisá todas las conexiones, corregí las que estén mal (si hay alguna) y leéte el instructivo de Fogonazo para hacer las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok Cacho gracias ya te aviso si funciona 


Me rindo, hoy funciono, toqué la entrada de audio y hizo ruido , luego lo desconecte subi el volumen lo volví a conectar y nada, solo funciona un tda al otro lo cambie por otro y nada lo revise 50 veces pero nada, y ahora quiero hacer el primero que te mostre..... para uno estereo la fuente debe ser de 4 a verdad ? me dara 50w por canal? y sonara bastante fuerte verdad ? 

Otra pregunta, puedo usar los mismos componentes por ejemplo los capacitores de 10uf por los de 22uf los de 100nf por los de 220nf y los de 5mf por los de 2200uf? 

desde ya gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2009)

gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> ...funciono toqué la entrada de audio y hizo ruido ,luego lo desconecte subi el volumen lo volví a conectar y nada solo funciona un tda al otro lo cambie por otro y nada...


No es mágico, así que algo más tiene que haber cambiado entre una prueba y la otra.



			
				gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> ...ahora quiero hacer el primero que te mostre.....para uno estereo la fuente debe ser de 4 a verdad ? me dara 50w por canal? y sonara bastante fuerte verdad? desde ya gracias


Si querés cambiar de circuito, adelante nomás. Fijate en el datasheet el voltaje máximo de alimentación según la impedancia de la carga (parlante) que le vayas a conectar. Te va a dar unos 50W con niveles buenos de distorsión, y la fuente va a necesitar un poco más o menos de corriente según sea el voltaje, pero como regla, alrededor de 4A va a andar bien para una versión estéreo.



			
				gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta puedo usar los mismos componentes por ejemplo los capacitores de 10uf por los de 22uf los de 100nf por los de 220nf y los de 5mf por los de 2200uf?


No sé de qué circuito hablás. El de pablin lo ubico, el otro... 
Reitero: No tengo la bola de cristal (todavía), pero te puedo asegurar que quizá puedas y quizá no.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Reitero: No tengo la bola de cristal (todavía), *pero te puedo asegurar que quizá puedas y quizá no*.



Jua!!!!...*Tal vez sí, tal vez nó...lo mas seguro es que...quien sabe?*

Saludos!


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 2, 2009)

hablo de del primero el que utiliza un solo tda


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaahora sí.
No hay drama en usar los de 22uf en vez de los de 10, ni con los 2200uf en vez de los de 5000uf.
Los de desacople (100nf) se pueden sustituir también por los del otro diseño.

Eso sí, los tiempos de entrada y salida de los StdBy y Mute se van a incrementar con los condensadores de 22uf con respecto a los tiempos con 10uf.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok gracias ojala me funcione este sino lo tiro por la ventana.....jeje  

Cacho sabes estube viendo mi amplificador decoud que tego y lleva el tda2050 y funciona muy lindo estube buscando el circuito y es muy sencillo , dice que tira 60w rms sobre 8ohms con una fuente partida de 20-0-20 a 1.5 A para uno mono y 3 A para uno stereo en total 120w......me lo recomendas?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2009)

Si ya tenés uno y te gusta cómo suena, dale para adelante.
No lo armaría yo... Da menos potencia y con más distorsión que el TDA7294. La verdad, sólo se mantiene con un buen desempeño hasta los 35/40W y ya después aparece tanta distorsión que se hace bastante feo de escuchar (más de 0,5% ya se puede considerar bastante).

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 5, 2009)

es que yo quiero un amplificador sencillo para mi cuarto que suene fuerte y con buena calidad de sonido y debes en cuando sacarlo al patio para hacer una fiestita    no necesito un amplificador como para dj que usan en las fiestas solo para tenerlo en la casa nose si me entendes...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2009)

Una coma cada tanto tiene toda la onda, Gonchi.
Si no, se hace difícil de leer el post.

Si querés que te diga que el TDA2050 es ideal, maravilloso, potente y fiel, entonces lo es. Es más, hasta te puedo decir que además me encanta cómo suena, que armar un amplificador integrado es la panacea y que si me fuera a vivir a una isla donde lo único que hay es un enchufe, me llevaría un amplificador hecho con ese integrado.
Tirá a la basura los TDA7294 que tenías y armá un TDA2050.
¿Ahora sí?

Saludos.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 5, 2009)

ok jeje gracias cacho, disculpa que te haga tantas preguntas


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2009)

De nada. 
No hay ningún drama con las preguntas.
El asunto es que (parece) no estás convencido de qué armar, y buscás que te convenza alguien.

Si tenés dos TDA7294, armalos y listo. No son más difíciles que el 2050 de hacer así que no veo la diferencia, y encima suenan mejor.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 7, 2009)

ya funciona! por lo que parece eran los integrados  :evil:  como me hizo renegar.....pero como siempre hay un problema,pues el mute y el stand by tardan en desactivarse, como unos dos minutos, yo creo que es hasta que se descargan los capacitores de 22uf ,que me recomendas.... se pueden sacar los capacitores?


pd:usé los tda7294 e hice el primer circuito,el que usa solo un tda.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Bueeeeeno, por fin. 
Me alegro por tus amplificadores funcionando.
En cuanto a los tiempos de activación del Mute y el Std-By, la verdad me dejás asombrado. Usualmente son muchísimo menores. ¿Revisaste bien cómo están conectados? Si hubiera un errorcito por ahí, sería entendible que tardara tanto.
Otra cosa, para entrar en Mute o Std-by tardan como dos minutos. Para salir de ese estado, ¿tardan lo mismo?.
Como poderse, se pueden sacar los condensadores. Es una solución primitiva, pero posible. Te recomendaría bajar el valor más que sacarlos directamente. Probá con unos más chicos.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 8, 2009)

para activarlos al mute y al stand-by no se demora nada,para desactivarlos se demora como te dije "2 minutos"... ya los revice como 50 veces de acuerdo al circuito pero no ta todo bien, tal vez los cambie por los de 10uf .....y te queria preguntar otra cosa, sabes como eliminar el ruido que produce el amplificador al conectar el ventilador de refrigeracion?
es un zumbido permanente asi como "tuuuuuuuuuuuuu" todo el tiempo, cuando conecto el ventilador.


desde ya gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

Lo del ventilador es bastante común.
La solución (quizá no perfecta) depende de cómo esté conectado a la alimentación. En general, un condensadorde filtrado. y quizá una resistencia para formar un filtro, ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok gracias cacho, la verdad en ningun foro me habian ayudado tanto,en la mayoría de los otros foros me contestaban mal, con mala onda, este foro es buenisimo , ---gracias Cacho---.

si te interesa te adjunto las fotos sobre como quedo, digamos para compartirlas jeje


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2009)

De nada Gonchi.
Y lo de las fotos, subilas. Siempre está bueno estode ver cómo quedan los proyectos.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 11, 2009)

che cacho como hago para subir las fotos desde mis documentos?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2009)

Hola Gonchi.

Acá le comenté a otro forista cómo _subir imágenes_.
Hay un post de Fogonazo sobre cómo hacer un mensaje, pero no me acuerdo dónde está... Ya lo encontré (me dio un poco de laburo). Está https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/ . Tiene una parte donde también habla de cómo subir imágenes.

Ahora sí, a subir las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 12, 2009)

ok gracias aca te dejo las fotos ,no te fijes en los detalles pues voy a la secundaria 

que te parece esta bueno? mi padre me felicito porque ninguno de mi edad sabe hacer eso (en mi colegio) voy a un colegio tecnico pero la electronica me gusto desde pequeño 

por si acaso (las imagenes estan en la pagina 2)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola Gonchi.
Felicitaciones por tu amplificador. Está bueno.

Me alegro de que suene por fin. 
Un sola cosa: tené MUCHO cuidado de que los disipadores no toquen nada, porque están conectados a -V así como lo tenés montado y harías un cortocircuito (la lengüeta del TDA está conectada, y entonces el disipador).
No serías el primero en quemar algo por no saber o tener en cuenta ese detallecito. Te lo dice un bol*do que ya quemó más de dos cosas así.

Como consejo, para evitarte problemas poné una mica aislante o un silpad/pad de siliconas (son la misma cosa, sólo que los silpads son más sofisticados) y una arandela de plástico (se llaman "nipples" también) en cada TDA. Esas son cosas baratas y no creo que te gastes más de un par de pesos para aislarlos.
Entre el transistor (el TDA en tu caso) y la mica, y entre la mica y el disipador, se pone Grasa Siliconada para mejorar la transferencia de calor. No es imprescindible, pero sí recomendable. En caso de usar Silpad no es tan necesaria la grasa, aunque puede ayudar igual.

Otra cosa que todos hicimos alguna vez es poner el disipador sujeto sólo por el integrado. No es muy conveniente. Si lo podés sujetar a la plaqueta con unas chapitas en L, mejor. A la larga y con el movimiento, terminan despegando las pistas que sostienen al integrado. Y ya me pasó...

Acá te dejo un dibujito de cómo van los aislantes. No soy un genio del Paint, pero se entiende.

De nuevo, felicitaciones por tu amplificador. Y si encima es lo primero que armás, está más que bueno.
Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Mar 12, 2009)

gracias por tu consejo cacho, lo de la aislacion si lo tube en cuenta pero no consegui nada en las casas de electronica, pero lo de sujetar el disipador a la placa no se habia ocurrido...ya me fabricare un soporte   

pd:gracias por ayudarme cacho y felicitarme   ,cualquier cosa te puedo preguntar no?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2009)

De nada.

Y preguntá nomás, si sé la respuesta, contesto  
Y si no, alguien más lo hará.

Saludos


----------



## diegotala1985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Segùn parece, en este foro me estoy acercando mas a lo que necesito saber....
He aqui mi dilema.....
Hace poco armè un amplificador de 14 + 14  (rms) y suena bastante lindo por suerte, pero no quedo conforme, y me quiero armar uno de 100 + 100 (reales) con el STK4231.
El tema es el siguiente, el integrado recomienda que trabaje con un voltaje de +- 51 volt (continua), o sea un transformador de 36 + 36 de alterna.
Lo que no puedo encontrar es como averiguar la corriente del mismo (amperaje).
Por lo que estuve averiguando y haciendo estimaciones, es que con un amplificador de 50 watt + 50 watt (reales, circuito ESTEREO) se tiene que usar un transformador de 24 + 24 de alterna y 4 amper por cada rama (o sea, 8 amper en total). Y en otro lado vi que recomendaban para un amplificador de 200 watt x 1 (reales) un transformador de 36 + 36 de alterna, por 6 amper por cada rama (12 amper en total, circuito MONO).
O sea que yo, para mi amplificador de 100 x 2 (reales) tendria que usar un transformador de 36 + 36 (alterna) y aproximadamente unos 10 amper en total (5 amper por rama).
Alguien sabe como calcular cuanta corriente (amperaje) voy a necesitar?

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2009)

Léete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## diegotala1985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lo voy a leer y les aviso... a ver como me va.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Abr 5, 2009)

hola de nuevo....tengo una nueva pregunta, es posible que si conectandole un subwoofer a mi amplificador se queme?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

No Gonchi, una vez armado y funcionando es casi imposible quemar ese integrado.

Tendría que estar trabajando muy caliente (más de 100 grados) y recibir un pico de disipación...
¿Qué estás pensando hacer?

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Abr 5, 2009)

estoy pensando ponerle 1 subwoofer, pero nose si se lo podra poner junto con alguno de los canales, osea compartir el subwoofer con algunos de los bafles que ya tengo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

Se puede hacer. No es la mejor opción, pero es posible.

Poné un filtro pasabajos PASIVO (también le dicen crossover pasivo o divisor de frecuencia) entre los parlantes que tenés y el sub y ya está.
Un poco mejor hecho: ponés el divisor con la señal del amplificador en la entrada y a él conectás los parlantes.
Buscá por el foro diagramas de crossovers o divisores, hay más de uno.

Para hacerlo mejor, ya hacen falta más amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## gonchilb5 (Abr 5, 2009)

nose si es a lo que te referis pero los blafes que ya tengo tienen un filtro (o divisor nose bien como se llaman) para el tweeter, para los medios y para el woofer.Y los subwoofer que les voy a poner tienen un filtro adentro tambien.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

Conectá entonces.
Probalo bajito para empezar y andá subiendo el volumen. Si se llegara a calentar mucho el TDA, entonces encontraste el nuevo volumen máximo  .

Saludos


----------



## diegotala1985 (Abr 12, 2009)

Fogonazo, muchas gracias por la guia.
Recien ahora tuve tiempo de volver a responder, estaba medio enquilombado.
Me quedò una duda con respecto al amperaje que necesito del trajo, la cuenta me da 5 amper, tienen que ser 5 amper en total del trago, o 5 por rama (es decir 10 amper en total)


----------



## gonchilb5 (Abr 12, 2009)

gracias cacho me fue muy bien con el subwoofer no note distorcion al ponerlo fuerte solo el tda se calienta mas.....ahora ya que soy amante de la musica y las peliculas etc. quiero armar un decodificador dolby digital 5.1 como los que llevan los home cinema. es posible? porque busque y no encuentro un diagrama para harmarlo...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

De nada.



			
				gonchilb5 dijo:
			
		

> ...quiero armar un decodificador dolby digital 5.1 como los que llevan los home cinema. es posible?


Como posible, seguro que lo es. No tengo ningún circuito de esos, pero creo que Hemp estaba hace un tiempo con el tema. Ponete en contacto con él y fijate si tuvo suerte en su búsqueda.
Claro, usá el buscador del foro a ver si no hay algo del estilo ya posteado, y vas a necesitar 6 amplificador para hacer sonar todo como debe.

Saludos


----------



## gonchilb5 (Abr 13, 2009)

ok gracias esa era mi idea ya que mi papa me regalo su amplificador que tiene salidas para dos bafles y dos subwoofer,mas el mio ya tengo 6 canales contando los subwoofer solo me quedaria el de centro.


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> De nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



San cacho, me estas haciendo grande por estos lares, ya se me tagea sin tener que estar presente   

Gonchilb5, me retracto:
http://www.dolby.com/professional/getting-dolby-technologies/dolby-digital-pro-decoders.html
http://www.dolby.com/professional/mobile/mobile-specifications.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Pro_Logic

Para "hacerlo a mano" va a hacer falta desacer matrices en un pic, yo ya no se ni matematicamente, osea en programacion a assambler flipa.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> San cacho, me estas haciendo grande por estos lares, ya se me tagea sin tener que estar presente...



Dos cosas: Que no soy más santo, me jugué las alitas al poker y las perdí. Es un exceso el título  
La segunda, yo llené el formulario 15RD63, el de "Mención Simple por Tema Afín".
Se supone que Administración te avisaría o quizá no les hayas dado suficiente tiempo. Son de 7 a 10 días hábiles los que tienen de demora  

Saludos y ¿qué significa los de "tajearte sin que estés presente"? Esa no la conozco...


----------



## Guest (Abr 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si me llego el aviso de la administracion, por eso acudi, pero al marjen, aquella orda pagana de exorcizaciones que hizo el Sr Litio me niego a reconocerla.

Tajear no, tagear, de Tag (etiqueta): Dicese de cuando se adjunta mi nick a un documento, por lo general al postar queda ya tageado para Mr Google (a veces para buscar un post en el que intervine pongo mi nick y alguna otra palabra que me acuerde en el buscador y ya salgo)

Cuando vine a estos foros vi hacer esto con fogonazo, y la verdad, siempre me vi como prescindible, pero con este post me has echo un hueco en el foro, estoy en tu mente y muy seguramente en la de otros que nunca he conocido ni conocere en persona, eso enorgulleze, mas viniendo de algien que me saca 500 post. Se puede decir que ya soy oficialmente "uno mas", gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Tajear no, tagear, de Tag ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... De ahí venía  ops: 

Che, en serio, cuidate de la cólera moderadora que si no respetás sus exorcismos, se puede enojar  y eso nunca es bueno...

Y lo de ser uno más... Eso es la comunidad. Un montón de "unos más" que hablamos de lo mismo (a veces). 

Saludos


----------



## diegotala1985 (Abr 15, 2009)

Otra cosa.... el tema del transformador....El voltaje recomendado por el CI es + - 51 (102 simetricos), y según lei en una guia de Fogonazo, la cuenta para averiguar el amperaje del transformador me da 3.83 amper. 
Esos 3.83 amper, son en total del transformador o por rama (serían 7.66 amper en total). 

O sea, el transformador sería de ( 36 + 36 (alterna) ) * 3.83 amper o ( 36 * 3.83 ) + ( 36 * 3.83 ). 

Se entiende?  [/list]


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 2, 2010)

se que el tema es viejo; pero considero apropiado "revivirlo" ya que tiene mucho que ver. voy al grano. en la pagina pablin (de donde se saco el ampli de 100W) hay otro ampli mas de 100W, pero hecho con un LM12CLK (link a la pagina). el problema es que no tiene control de volumen. consulte con amigos preguntandoles si el volumen no se variaba con un pote de 50k conectado a la entrada de linea y me respondieron que "si, pero que no daba mucho rango para subir y bajar el volumen"; osea, que actuaba mas como un interruptor que como un pote... lo que me recomendaron fue armarme un pre que tenga el control de volumen.

ustedes que me recomiendan? segun el diseño de la pagina, es posible que conectando un potenciometro a la linea varie el volumen de una manera decente (la idea es no quedarme sordo y poder usarlo en 10W, por ej., sin problemas). o me recomiendan conectarle un pre a nuestro aparato magico? (y como hacerlo)

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> consulte con amigos preguntandoles si el volumen no se variaba con un pote de 50k conectado a la entrada de linea y *me respondieron que "si, pero que no daba mucho rango para subir y bajar el volumen"; osea, que actuaba mas como un interruptor que como un pote*... lo que me recomendaron fue armarme un pre que tenga el control de volumen.



    



julienalexander dijo:


> ustedes que me recomiendan?



Te recomiendo dos cosas:
1- Hacer un pre si querés tener la posibilidad de controlar tono, balance y volumen. Si eso no te interesa ponele un potenciómetro a la entrada, que así va a funcionar bien...aunque no tan lindo como con un pre.
2- No hacerle caso a tus amigos, por que te han mandado fruta...


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 2, 2010)

muchas gracias ezavalla, la idea es en realidad que tenga un pre desmontable, pero para guitarra, osea usarlo como amplificador para cualquier cosa (celular, diskman, walkman, bandeja de vinilos, pc, etc) y con la opcion de que se le acople un pre de guitarra. supongo que si me pongo las pilas, en 2 semanas a lo sumo lo tengo TODO terminado; le saco un par de fotos y lo subo porque esta buena la idea de que sea desmontable XD

de nuevo muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2010)

OK.
Tené cuidado con ese esquema, que tiene algunos errores, como por ejemplo la resistencia de 1K a la entrada...que debería ser de 22K o por ahí cerca.

Saludos!


----------



## blues light4u (Jun 2, 2010)

existe una página que se llama construya suvideo rokola.com y ahí hay varios proyectos de audio, entre ellos vi un amplificador de 100 w, y se me hace muy facil de armar. bueno entre comillas, para los sensibles que lean este mensaje, jeje, ok, aquí está la página por si quieres checarlo, saludos bye

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> OK.
> Tené cuidado con ese esquema, que tiene algunos errores, como por ejemplo la resistencia de 1K a la entrada...que debería ser de 22K o por ahí cerca.
> 
> Saludos!



si... me comentaron que los de pablin no siempre funcionan; voy a buscar por la web si hay alguna correcion para este circuito, vos decis que con una de 22k deberia ir bien?




> existe una página que se llama construya suvideo rokola.com y ahí hay varios proyectos de audio, entre ellos vi un amplificador de 100 w, y se me hace muy facil de armar. bueno entre comillas, para los sensibles que lean este mensaje, jeje, ok, aquí está la página por si quieres checarlo, saludos bye
> 
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.c...ido_e_amp1.php



blues light4u, de ahi justamente saque el esquema para el pre de guitarra; pero el ampli de esa pagina no me convencio mucho... no se porque, pero bueno, como ya tengo los LM12CLK... que mas da!

gracias a todos por sus comentarios y ayuda, saludos


----------



## blues light4u (Jun 2, 2010)

mmmm a mi me dan miedo los stk, jejeje, mira he visto infinidad de páginas donde te dicen como construyas un amplificador de 100w, te lo dicen con frijolitos y blitas para que lo entiendas y te salga bien, pero no recuerdo nada jaja, recuerdo una página, se llama profesor molina, no se si ya la viste, pero se ven bien los proyectos, nunca he hecho nada, pero chécalo ojalá te sirva, me tardé por estaba buscando el link. 
entras a la página y a tu izq dice circuitos, entras donde dice audio, ahí hay un buen de circuitos, espero que te sirva alguno
ok saludos  

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/


----------



## segundoh (Jul 22, 2010)

Quisiera saber si alguien me podria proporcionar la informacion del amplificador con tda7294 puesto que intente acceder a la pagina que posteo gonchilb5 pero el link me aparece como desconectado! espero me puedan ayudar de antemano gracias!  Saludos


----------

